# dxf into sketchup



## JonnyD (23 Jan 2010)

I am after some advice being a relative sketchup novice. I have imported some dxf drawings into sketchup. In the drawing package the shapes are closed with no gaps but when imported into sketchup they are all in tiny little sections. You can make them into a component but It cant be extruded how i would like it to be because i presume the shape is not closed.

Is there a command or operation that can make the dxf shape into a closed shape.

cheers

jon


----------



## Chris Knight (23 Jan 2010)

Regretably, this is a common problem and whilst there is no fully automatic solution, there are a few plugin tools that can help. This is one such:-

http://www.smustard.com/script/StrayLines

If you use the label or select options you will be able to zoom in and fix stuff.

There are other tools with names like CloseOpens, Label Open faces and so on. You will find these and other useful tools in one of these places 

http://www.crai.archi.fr/RubyLibraryDep ... _Depot.htm

http://www.Smustard.com

http://www.Sketchucation.com

At Sketchucation you will also find a number of posts dealing with the topic.


----------



## JonnyD (23 Jan 2010)

Thanks Chris I will check out your links.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Russ (24 Jan 2010)

It all depends on the drawing package, does it give you any options when exporting to DXF? I use TurboCad and need to make sure that I select 'smart Polygon' when laying out rectangles etc... it will create a single closed object and not one that broken up in 4 sections and exports as a solid object that I can work on...

I'm sure you can get round this without using any 3rd party apps...

Which package are you using?

Russ


----------



## JonnyD (24 Jan 2010)

Hi Russ I have tried exporting dxfs from both Doublecad and Autocad and using various options such as exporting as components and blocks and none seem to work. The plugins I have tried so far dont seem to help either although there is one that looks like it might do the trick but it is $20. I will try a few more options before giving up.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Chris Knight (24 Jan 2010)

If you can, try exporting as 3D rather than 2D this can help sometimes.


----------



## Jake (24 Jan 2010)

I can't help with your problem Jonny, but I do know that export/import incompatibility with proper CAD file types is a really weak point in Sketchup. I suppose that is not surprising given the totally different underlying approach. I've now exported twice to dxf/dwg from SketchUp for CAM guys (some granite window sills and the stainless tops) and both times I have been moaned at at length about the state of them and how much work it has been to sort them out!


----------



## Russ (25 Jan 2010)

Have you tried exporting from DoubleCad in .SKP format? I'd be curious to know if this works?

Russ


----------

